# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si te bllokojme reklamat video flash ne Internet Explorer,Firefox dhe Chrome?

## benseven11

Si te bllokojme flash video reklamat ne faqe te ndryshme interneti.
Behet fjale per dritare te vogla neper faqe interneti
qe luajne video flash vete menjehere sa futesh ne faqe.
Keto jane reklama shume te bezdisshme.
Pervec kesaj harxhojne bandwidth.
Nje pamje e video reklamave figurat 1,2, poshte.
Figura 3.Fillojme te bllokojme reklamat flash video ne internet eksplorer.

----------


## benseven11

Vazhdon figurat 4,5.
Me kryerjen e klikimeve ne figuren 5
perfundon bllokimi i reklamave flash ne internet eksplorer

----------


## benseven11

Pas bllokimt te reklamave injoroje shiritin e verdhe ne brauzer(internet eksplorer)si ne figuren poshte.

----------


## benseven11

Bllokimi i reklamave video flash qe luajne vete, ne firefox.
Hapet Firefoksi.
Shkarkohet Stop autoplay ketu.
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/fir...stop-autoplay/
figura 7,8,9.

----------


## benseven11

Figura e fundit.

----------


## Uriel

Ka ndonjë mënyrë për ti bllokuar dhe në Google Chrome?

----------


## benseven11

*Bllokimi i reklamave flash video ne Chrome browser.*
Hapet Googel chrome dhe shkohet ne faqen www.privoxy.org
Behen ndryshimet sipas figurave ne vazhdim 1 deri ne 14.

----------


## benseven11

Figurat ne vazhdim,4,5,6.

----------


## benseven11

Figurat 7,8,9.

----------


## benseven11

Figurat,10,11,12.

----------


## benseven11

Figura e 13 dhe e fundit 14.Pas ndryshimeve sipas figures 14,mbyllet dhe hapet(restart) dritarja e googel chrome,qe ndryshimet e bera te hyjne ne fuqi.

----------


## davidd

une e provova kete me googls chrome po sme beri gje, skisha me internet mbasi i bera koto gjerat siper ne google chrome

----------


## xhibi

> Bllokimi i reklamave video flash qe luajne vete, ne firefox.
> Hapet Firefoksi.
> Shkarkohet Stop autoplay ketu.
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/fir...stop-autoplay/
> figura 7,8,9.


Ky addon s'eshte me, e paska heq i zoti.

----------


## freeopen

Mund te perdorni Adblock (chrome e firefox)

----------


## xubuntu

une keshilloj NoScript e Adblock Plus per Firefox
https://addons.mozilla.org/it/firefox/addon/noscript/
https://addons.mozilla.org/it/firefo.../adblock-plus/

----------

